# JAVA-Programme in .exe-Datein umwandeln



## Tuco (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar JAVA-Programme geschrieben und möchte sie auf Rechnern ohne JDK und JRE zum laufen bringen. Mein erster Gedanke war eine .exe draus zu machen. Dazu habe ich JET benutzt, doch um die entstandene .exe auszuführen benötigt der andere Rechner ebenfalls JET.

Also keine wirkliche Verbesserung  .

Die Suche hat mir leider auch nicht geholfen, da ich Eclipse und nicht den JBuilder benutze...

Hat einer von euch ne Idee ?

Vielen Dank  ...   mfg Tuco


----------



## cham (31. Januar 2005)

Also ein JRE ist bei Javaprogrammen immer Pflicht. Das JET hat das sicher auch nur maskiert.


----------



## torsch2711 (2. Februar 2005)

Also, soviel ich zu diesem Thema weiss, kann ich mich nur meinem Vorredner anschliessen, selbst kommerzielle Produkte verlangen eine installierte JRE.

Also heisst das, wenn du eine .exe erstellen willst, in c/c++ programmieren und einen c/c++ compiler benutzen. 


Gruss

Torsten.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Für ganz primitive Anwendungen (die beispielsweise ohne GUI auskommen etc)
gäbe es da noch den gcj: http://gcc.gnu.org/java/
Das ganze wäre dann immerhin teilweise zu Java 1.2 kompatibel...
Dann brauchst du IMHO auch kann JRE mehr jedoch bietet gcj nur einen Bruchteil der Unterstützung die du mit einer vollwertigen Java Laufzeit hättest....

Gruß Tom


----------



## torsch2711 (2. Februar 2005)

aber packt gcj nicht die teilfunktionalitäten einer JRE in die kompilierte .exe mitrein, so dass es einfach nur ein dazutun ist und die .exe dadurch grösser wird?

Hatte mal sowas gehört.....


Gruss

Torsten.


----------



## Oliver Gierke (2. Februar 2005)

Jap... gcj macht aus einem einfachen "Hallo Welt" programm eine .exe von 1,2MB Größe ;-) 

REINHAUN!


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Februar 2005)

MSProductions hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jap... gcj macht aus einem einfachen "Hallo Welt" programm eine .exe von 1,2MB Größe ;-)
> 
> REINHAUN!



Wer will denn schon eine Hallo Welt Applikation unter das Volk bringen, deswegen ziemlich egal.

Allgemein benötigst du keine Exe. Jar dateien lassen sich genauso per Mausklick starten.
Und dies Betriebssystemunabhängig


----------



## torsch2711 (2. Februar 2005)

.jar dateien erfordern aber eine J2RE installation (okay, ich weiss es gibt auch eine MS integrierte JVM, welche aber in manchen fällen nicht konform mit dem jetztigen J2SE standards ist).

Wie gesagt, wenn du eine .exe haben willst dann ist java (bis jetzt) eindeutig die schlechte wahl als programmiersprache zu wählen.


Gruss

Torsten

P.S.: Und ich glaube es ging nicht um die "Hallo Welt" Applikation einfach nur um die verdeutlichung, dass ein kleines proggi mit gcj als exe kompiliert sich schon ziemlich aufbläht (da eine abgespeckte standard lib angehängt wird!).


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Februar 2005)

torsch2711 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .jar dateien erfordern aber eine J2RE installation (okay, ich weiss es gibt auch eine MS integrierte JVM, welche aber in manchen fällen nicht konform mit dem jetztigen J2SE standards ist).


Jeder anständige PC sollte mit einer anständigen VM ausgerüstet sein. 
Die grossen PC Herrsteller liefern auch die Sun VM vorinstalliert mit. Ansonsten wer sich zu schade ist die VM herunter zu laden, der ist selber schuld.


----------



## torsch2711 (2. Februar 2005)

argh, naja, das ist ja jetzt wieder ein grundsatz diskussion welche hier überhaupt nicht zur debatte steht. Es geht nur darum wie man aus java files ein .exe macht und nicht das auch .jar files funktionieren, wenn eine JVM installiert ist 


Gruss

Torsten


----------



## Tuco (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habs jetzt mit .jar versucht, bekomme aber folgenede Fehlermeldung:

"failed to load main-class manifest attribute from ..."

Weiß einer von euch Abhilfe

mfg Tuco


----------



## torsch2711 (7. Februar 2005)

Du musst in deiner Jar Datei auch eine Manifest Datei festlegen.

ansonsten gehts nicht, weil woher soll denn die VM wissen, welche Klasse sie ausführen soll. 

Gruss

Torsten....


----------



## Billie (12. Februar 2005)

Tztztz... wie oft wird noch die Frage gestellt wie man aus *.jar Dateien *.exe Datein macht. Dabei kann ich genau so *.jar Datein per Doppelklick ausführen und sonst muss ich halt mein System so einstellen dass er mir automatisch bei *.jar "java _Dateiname_" aufruft.

Und wenn Leute überhaupt keinen Plan haben, kannst du auch eine kleine *.bat Datei mitschiecken... dann können sie die Doppelklicken, jou hoo 

Java bassiert einfach nicht auf dem System Code -> Compilieren -> Exe. Java ist Systemunabhängig, das bedeutet Code -> Compilieren -> Bytecode -> Java Virtual Machine mit Bytecode füttern -> Java Programm wird ausgeführt.

Java ohne JVM ... ist unmöglich, sag ich mal, weil den Java Bytecode einfach kein System versteht - den muss erst die JVM übersetzten und zwar jedem Betriebsystem anders. Deshalb ist Java zwar Systemunabhängig, die JVM aber nicht  Mac JVM domletscht Bytecode so, dass Mac OS daraus eine Anwendung macht... die Win JVM dolmetscht Bytecode in eine Win Applikation, always the same... bla bla bla.

Ok, vielleicht war der Beitrag nicht sehr kreativ. Trotzdem, langsam nervt die Frage die eigentlich gar nicht entstehen dürfte.

Gute Nacht *razpfüüü*


----------

